# Who Likes to Cook



## Phred (Apr 5, 2021)

I thought this would be a fun topic. I’ve cooked a lot of these and it still tickles me how good they always turn out.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 6, 2021)

Gimme some !!! Yummmm


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 6, 2021)

Rib roast coated with? Cooked in the oven or on the grill? Looks great!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2021)

I like to eat! Does that get me a slice?


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2021)

I like to cook, but my focus lies more on pork and poultry, and I've recently begun experimenting with vegetable substitutes for starches, such as spiralized zucchini and yellow squash replacing spaghetti in my Italian cooking, or a "fried rice" made with cauliflower.

Many years ago, I took a Julia Child recipe for a dry pork marinade (salt, pepper, sage, thyme, bay leaf and garlic) and tried it on baby back ribs. It is supposed to marinate for a few hours then be rubbed off before cooking. Everyone liked it so much that I started grinding it very finely and leaving it on. I started to get requests for the stuff, so bought spices in bulk and blended/bottles/labeled it.

Where I made my mistake was a 3# bag of bay leaves - do you know how big of a bag that is????? I have to put a few handsful in the food processer to "flake" them, then into a grinder to reduce it to powder. Once I got it all blended and the flavor "tuned", I ended up with 40# of the stuff.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 6, 2021)

Perfect!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2021)

There’s also a ‘favorite recipes megathread’
But more visible food is always encouraged 

ray, I’d read where bay leaves contained carcinogens of some level. I’d seen in recipes where bay is in cooking but then taken out before eating. I’ve never seen bay in a recipe where it was left in or on. But doesn’t mean it doesn’t happen just I’d never seen it


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah, and I’ve read stuff that says that’s BS, too.


----------



## Phred (Apr 6, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Rib roast coated with? Cooked in the oven or on the grill? Looks great!


I coated this roast with a slurry consisting of a good hand full of garlic cloves, Montreal Steak seasoning (McCormick), some dry thyme and olive oil in the food processor. 
The roast was room temperature and put into a 500° oven for 6 minutes/pound then the temp was reduced to 170° for 2.5 more hours.



cnycharles said:


> ... ray, I’d read where bay leaves contained carcinogens of some level...


Hi cnycharles
There are a number or researchers studying a few chemical compounds in bay leaf. The existing studies have shown various compounds found in bay leaf may have anti cancer properties against breast cancer, cervical cancer and colorectal cancer. Other studies show they can slow the progression.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 6, 2021)

Phred said:


> The roast was room temperature and put into a 500° oven for 6 minutes/pound then the temp was reduced to 170° for 2.5 more hours.


Phred- have you tried the reverse, low and slow, finishing at high heat for browning/carmelization? I believe Americas Test Kitchen does it that way to ensure proper cooking temperature of the roast. Also I wonder if it would prevent burning the garlic (and bitterness). Or do you find your method of high initial heat (which I’ve seen often for turkeys) helps sear the meat and keeps the roast juicier?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2021)

It would be a good thing if bay laurel had good things for you since I use it a lot in my soups/stews

I haven’t yet tried making a prime rib roast, but love eating it, maybe inspired to try it


----------



## Phred (Apr 6, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Phred- have you tried the reverse, low and slow, finishing at high heat for browning/carmelization? I believe Americas Test Kitchen does it that way to ensure proper cooking temperature of the roast. Also I wonder if it would prevent burning the garlic (and bitterness). Or do you find your method of high initial heat (which I’ve seen often for turkeys) helps sear the meat and keeps the roast juicier?


Hi Linus 
I have done the “low and slow” method. I cooked three or four whole boneless prime rib roasts every weekend for a Sunday brunch at a Brooklyn restaurant I worked at for about 18 months. We did them at 275-325° for about 4 hours +/- a few.
I always cook my turkeys at 500°F.


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2021)

I bake Challah once a week. Does that count as cooking? I consider bread preparation a
yoga exercise.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 7, 2021)

abax said:


> I bake Challah once a week. Does that count as cooking? I consider bread preparation a
> yoga exercise.



Ah, a bread baker, now your talking. I love making homemade bread. My latest favorite bread book is Peter Reinhart's "Artisan Breads Every Day"


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2021)

Paphluver, I've never seen that book, but I have several others. I'll look for Reinhart's
book. Challah is our every day bread for multiple uses. Do you make Challah from
time to time? BREAD by Eric Treuille & Ursula Ferrigno is a good go to book.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 7, 2021)

abax said:


> Paphluver, I've never seen that book, but I have several others. I'll look for Reinhart's
> book. Challah is our every day bread for multiple uses. Do you make Challah from
> time to time? BREAD by Eric Treuille & Ursula Ferrigno is a good go to book.



No, I've never made Challa or any other braided bread but I've been wanting to try it and think I've seen enough videos to understand the simple three-braid. Most of Reinhart's recipes are cold rise (up to four days in the fridge) and use a simple stretch and fold for gluten development rather than having to knead. Cold rise helps with flavor development.


----------



## abax (Apr 7, 2021)

The correct kneading is the yoga part. I don't braid unless it's a special occasion.
I just divide the dough into two bread pans since I give one away to my nephew and
his husband. Braiding is easy; the hard part is dividing the dough evenly to get
properly proportioned braids. Takes a LOT of practice. :>(

The cold rise does or doesn't use yeast?


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 8, 2021)

abax said:


> The cold rise does or doesn't use yeast?



My apologies to Phred, I think we've highjacked his thread. Yes, the cold rise still uses yeast but in much smaller quantities due to the longer fermentation time. I use instant yeast because it can be mixed in with the other dry ingredients prior to the addition of water. The water temperature for the dough is also lower than normal water temperatures for bread, sometimes by a significant amount (read chilly), depending on the recipe.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2021)

No photos - it didn't happen, drool , drool..


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2021)

Angela I forgot about the challah recipe. I’ll have to make it


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2021)

So Charles, what is this bread? The loaves look goooood. If you use an egg wash before
putting them in the oven, you get a softer crust that's just a bit darker. Do the egg
wash and then sprinkle poppy or sesame seeds over the top. Since we use Challah for
everything, we prefer a less crusty top. Your choice, of course.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bread needs its own thread unless there is one already. It's a world of its own! 
I love fresh homemade bread, but too much work and I hate dealing with all the flower powder afterwards. hehe

Phred, the meat roast looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phred (Apr 13, 2021)

*LEG of LAMB*
This is a special treat for me. I’m the only one in the house that eats lamb and I only by it when it’s on sale. My wife picked this one up for me and it was twice as big as what I usually get since I’m eating it alone... she really does love me more. Lol.
I deboned it and rubbed it with a garlic, rosemary, oregano and homemade pesto and let it set in the fridge over night.
I tied it up and baked it at 325°F for 2.5 hours. Super good...


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 14, 2021)

The leg of lamb looks fantastic. Unfortunately, it's hard to find in my area except for the holidays. My favorite rub for it is capers, anchovies and garlic.


----------



## orchidmouse (Apr 14, 2021)

Lamb takes the cake!!


----------



## Phred (Apr 14, 2021)

*TRES LECHES*
We had friends visiting from Colorado their only request was that I made tres leches for dessert. 
I make the cake in individual size bunt pans. Soak them in a mixture of heavy cream, evaporated milk and condensed milk (tres leches) and refrigerate. 
When it’s time to serve I plate one up and microwave it for one minute... fill the center with caramel and drizzle some across the top. Top with whipped cream and serve.


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't eat meat, but the dessert looks wonderful! Might you provide a complete
recipe...please?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2021)

abax said:


> So Charles, what is this bread? The loaves look goooood. If you use an egg wash before
> putting them in the oven, you get a softer crust that's just a bit darker. Do the egg
> wash and then sprinkle poppy or sesame seeds over the top. Since we use Challah for
> everything, we prefer a less crusty top. Your choice, of course.



its a basic bread recipe from my ‘Fanny farmer home cooking’ cookbook. Slightly altered, calls for 6 cups all purpose flour. I usually use 2 cups of bread flour and 4 of AP flour


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 16, 2021)

Is it just me or does it seem like it's getting hard to find bread flour? The only ones I can find locally and easily are King Arthur (excellent but pricey) or Gold Medal. Chain stores used to carry private brand bread flour but not so much anymore.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2021)

I find King Arthur and wegmans usually has others. I haven’t shopped Whole Foods, usually acme food lion shoprite and occasionally wegmans. Never seen a large assortment of bread flours or I just wasn’t looking to notice 

last week I received a nasty surprise... I was looking online to find out how to improve the moisture content of my bread. Imagine when an author made the claim that it’s unhealthy to eat hot bread because of sticking to intestinal lining  and that it would stay moist longer if it weren’t cut before 3 hrs when it had completely cooled (no steam escaping).
What fun would that be ?!
Nice lamb and Bundt


----------



## abax (Apr 17, 2021)

In little Corbin, KY, both WalMart and Kroger carry KA bread flour that is excellent and
actually fresh. Fancy that! I have to order yeast in quantity however.

Charles, someone somewhere has to ruin everything.


----------



## Phred (May 16, 2021)

*Southern Greens*
This was always part of the menu on 'Soul Food Night' when I cooked in Brooklyn. 
Collards and Mustard Greens
Saute onion
Halved cherry tomatos... this time I used some leftover Chunky Style Salsa which also substitutes for the little bit of vinegar I would usually add at the end.
A tsp of chicken boulion paste.
A shot of water and the greens. 
Cover and saute until prefered tenderness.


----------



## abax (May 16, 2021)

In SE KY we have poke sallet and festivities to go with the tradition. Pick very early
poke (or other spring greens), sauté the greens with salt pork just a little bit and
add vinegar/salt to taste. Some people might add scrambled eggs to the greens.


----------



## Phred (Jun 24, 2021)

A favorite appetizer of mine... broiled scallops-wrapped in bacon.


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2021)

The scallops look sooo good. I love seafood, especially raw oysters with a bit of lemon juice. Don't anybody tell me
anything about the terrible things that can happen eating raw seafood. Idonwannnahearit.


----------



## Phred (Jun 28, 2021)

I decided to try something new... deboning a whole chicken from the inside out. I watched a couple videos and although it took me more time than the experts on YouTube it was pretty easy. I left the wing bones in but dislocated the joints and cut the ends off. 



*Next I fried it on each side in a deeper pan of beef fat until cooked through and crispy (about 20 minutes on each side)*





*Super tender and juicy and a nice crunchy skin.*


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 28, 2021)

I recently got Jeff Eisner's Instant Pot cookbook and it has been great so far. Clam chowder, lentil soup, french onion chicken, cabbage stew, ratatouille, shepard's pie, lasagna...all in the Instant Pot. They have come out delish.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2021)

Stop torturing me.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 29, 2021)

I can't eat red meat, but I did like the look of the caramelized crust. For folks that eat that sort of thing, it looks like something they would surely enjoy.
For folks that have the patience, I've seen some really good stuff slow cooked in a crock pot. Always smells great.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2021)

Crispy chicken skin is where it’s at!


----------



## southernbelle (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh my! It is cooked perfectly for my taste. Beautiful piece of meat!!


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2021)

William which instant pot do you recommend? Is the instant pot convection? I'm
not knowledgable about such things.


----------

